# Is It Possible To Replace Rechargeable AA NiMH Batteries With Li-Ion Battery ?



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone ,

A relative of mine got a digicam as a gift .. it depends on 2*AA Rechargeable NiMH Batteries , but once they are exhausted , it takes nearly 6-7 hrs. for recharging using a dock for rechargeable batteries ! 

So can we have an Li-ion battery for the same dimensions so that it fits the digicam battery console , instead of using the AA batteries ! Also , what are the available modes for charging the Li-ion battery , will the AC adapter plugged in the camera work in this scenario ?

Thanks

BBThumbHealer


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 29, 2008)

No u cant replace NiMH batteries for Li-Ion batteries. One NiMH cell gives 1.2V while one Li-Ion cell gives 3.7V. The charger for Li-ion batteries, hence, is also different.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 29, 2008)

Any other battery to fulfill the needs ?


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 30, 2008)

I was comfortably able to switch NiMH to Li-ion battery without damaging the equipment.
  Its just the thing about Mah. Check whether its Mah 750 , 1200, 1500.
  Also let us know if you are using AA or AAA battery and we can further help you.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 1, 2008)

^ They are the Rechargeable AA batteries .... and i think are of 750 or 1200mAH ! Can they be replaced ?


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 1, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> I was comfortably able to switch NiMH to Li-ion battery without damaging the equipment.
> Its just the thing about Mah. Check whether its Mah 750 , 1200, 1500.
> Also let us know if you are using AA or AAA battery and we can further help you.



Can u give more details? - how is ur camera's/equipment's battery holder? how many NiMH cells did it accomodate earlier and how many li-ion cells it accomodates now? how do u recharge?

About the same mAh theory, i dont agree. mAh is the amount of usable charge that the cell can store when fully charged which merely indicates the amount of time for which it can power the equipment.


----------

